# Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch



## MEERESLEHRLING (27. Februar 2005)

HI BOARDIES|wavey: 
HEUTE BEKAM ICH DEN NEUEN NEWSLETTER MEINES LIEBLINGS ASV
MIT FOLGENDEM BERICHT  .
Neue Schonzeit für Ostsee-Dorsche
Kiel - Die Dorsche in der Ostsee werden ab sofort einem besonderen Schutz unterstellt. Die Europäische Kommission hat für die Berufsfischerei eine Frühjahrsschonzeit für den
westlichen Dorschbestand vom 1. März bis 30. April erlassen. „Der Landessportfischer-verband Schleswig-Holstein empfiehlt seinen rund 42.000 Mitgliedern, sich dieser Schonzeit
anzupassen“, sagte der Präsident des Landessportfischerverbandes (LSFV), Ernst Labbow, am Sonntag in Kiel.

Vor drei Jahren hatte der LSFV eine Initiative zum Schutz der Dorsche in der Ostsee gestartet. Das Problem: Die gesetzliche Schonzeit lag in den Sommermonaten. Labbow: „Doch die
Dorsche laichen je nach Wassertemperatur im März und April.“ Durch das Sommerfangverbot sei auch der Angeltourismus als ein großer Wirtschaftsfaktor für das Land ins
Hintertreffen geraten.

Das von der Europäischen Kommission in der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 27/2005 erlassene Frühjahrsfangverbot für Dorsche in der westlichen Ostsee gilt allerdings nur für die
Berufsfischerei auf der Basis des Seefischereigesetzes. Die im LSFV Schleswig-Holstein organisierten 42.000 Angler trifft der EU-Vorstoß nicht. „Wir empfehlen unseren Mitgliedern,
sich dem Frühjahrsfangverbot anzuschließen“, sagte Labbow. Der LSFV selbst sage zwei in diesem Zeitraum schon lange angesetzte Kutterangeln vor Heiligenhafen ab – aus
Solidarität zu den Berufsfischern, aber auch aus der eigenen Verantwortung einer ständig abnehmenden Dorschpopulation heraus.

Labbow: „Es gehört zum guten Ton eines waidgerecht handelnden Anglers, dass er keinen Fischen in der Laichzeit in den Laichrevieren nachstellt – vor allem, wenn die Berufsfischer
das auch nicht dürfen.“ Deshalb empfehle der Verband seinen Mitgliedern, sich diesem Beispiel anzuschließen.

ICH FINDE DAS DIESE NEUE SCHONZEIT FÜR DORSCHE VOLL SINN MACHT :m 
UND MÖCHTE AN ALLE LAICHDORSCHLIEBHABER :c APPELIEREN SICH DOCH AUCH ANZUSCHLIEßEN


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

1 Monat ist nicht wirklich der Hit, aber dennoch ein sehr guter Anfang. #6#6#6


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Moin Moin,
diese "freiwillige Regelung" Original hier würde sich ja auch indirekt auf die Brandungs-Cups auswirken, mal sehen was das abgibt. |kopfkrat


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Das ist nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein ! Denn wenn wir den Dorsch nachhaltig schützen wollen müsste ein komplettes Fangverbot über mehere Jahre sein ! Nur so kann sich der Bestand selbst wieder regnerieren ! Denn man weiß ja selbst wie bei den Fangquoten beschissen wird ! Anstatt die gefangenene Dorsche von der Quote abzuziehen ,schreibt man sie als Plattfisch ab . Hab ich alles schon erlebt ! Ich denke es wird es was passieren wenn es echt zu spät ist !


MfG Maik


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Ah ha, 
der DMV hat hier ein Statemant abgegeben, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie alt das ist.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

dennoch meine meinung  hier:
ich glaube  das jeder in der lage ist seinen beitrag zum erhalt zu leisten und sei er noch so klein #6 
sei es das vorsichtige zurücksetzen der nemos oder das angeln und entnehmen von laichdorschen zu unterlassen#6


----------



## a.bu (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Meine Fresse ,

wie schwachsinnig ist denn diese Empfehlung schon wieder .
Wie immer , Nägel ohne Köpfe einfach eine Alibischonzeit ohne Sinn und Verstand .
Im Januar und Februar dürfen die fetten Laichdorsche geschleppt werden und im März und April wenn die Fische so gut wie durch sind , empfiehlt man eine Schonzeit . 
Bezahlen wir für so einen Nonsens einen Biologen beim VDSF .
Und wenn ich dann von Solidarität mit der Berufsfischerei höre wird mir übel .
Auf diesen Unfug habe ich so langsam keinen Bock mehr .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Fresse ,
> 
> wie schwachsinnig ist denn diese Empfehlung schon wieder .
> Wie immer , Nägel ohne Köpfe einfach eine Alibischonzeit ohne Sinn und Verstand .
> ...



 #6  #6  #6  #6  #6 |good:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Fresse ,
> 
> wie schwachsinnig ist denn diese Empfehlung schon wieder .
> Wie immer , Nägel ohne Köpfe einfach eine Alibischonzeit ohne Sinn und Verstand .
> ...


 
*mmh...|kopfkrat *
*und was nun?*

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Immerhin ein Anfang!!
Die Brandungs, Spinn und Fligenfischer an den Küsten brauchen sich aber deswegen keine großen Gedanken zu machen, die "Kleinen" Küstendorsche betrifft das wohl weniger!

Also, weiter so!!


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Fresse ,
> 
> wie schwachsinnig ist denn diese Empfehlung schon wieder .
> Wie immer , Nägel ohne Köpfe einfach eine Alibischonzeit ohne Sinn und Verstand .
> ...


 
Mehr als Voll Zustimm !!!!

Katze


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> *mmh...|kopfkrat *
> *und was nun?*
> 
> Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


 
& was weiter...!?|kopfkrat 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Habt ihr was anderes erwartet ??

Wir leben in einem Staat in dem die Politiker ihr Geld durch Koruption und andere Sachen verdienen !

Es besteht garkein Interresse den Dorsch zu schützen so sieht es für mich aus !

Vielleicht hängt da auch sehr viel die Fischverarbeitende Industrie mit drin !Denn eine Quotenkürzung bzw komplettes Fangverbot  würde ihre Produktion beeinflussen !
Es werden doch viele Entscheidungen durch Geld gefällt !


MfG Maik


----------



## Pilkkönig (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Dann sollten wir mal Politiker bestechen oder nicht ?  |jump:


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

So viel Kohle werden wir wohl nicht aufbringen können ! 


MfG Maik


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Hee Leudz
Was Hier Nun Teilweise Fürn Murks Zu Lesen IST;+ 
Ist Es Nicht So ;das In Unserem Staat Immer Nur Die Kleinen Etwas Umsetzen Können
Das Die Berufsfischer Da Kein Bock Drauf Haben Will Ich Euch Glauben
Aber Wenn Die Angler Da Gleich Ablehnen Wird Es Doch An Passender Stelle Von Der Fischerei Wieder Zu Dehren Gunsten Ausgelegt
Finde Es Dann Schon Ziehmlich Engstirnig Gleich Gegenan Zu Reden Oder
Es Als Komplett Falsch Oder Gar Schwachsinnig Auszulegen
Es Ist Halt Wiedermal So ;das Das Was Auf Dem Papier Steht Und Das Was Daraus Gemacht Wird Unterschiedlich Sein Kann(wird); 
Das Nächste Jahr Erst Wird Doch Zeigen Ob Das Sinn Macht|kopfkrat 
Unter Dem Strich Kann Man Wohl Sagen "Immer Noch Besser Als Zusehen"


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Moin Moin ,


			
				MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:
			
		

> Das Nächste Jahr Erst Wird Doch Zeigen Ob Das Sinn Macht|kopfkrat
> Unter Dem Strich Kann Man Wohl Sagen "Immer Noch Besser Als Zusehen"



Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen . Nur wer was sagt zu einem Mißstand der ändert was und jeder Tropfen , jede Meinung bewirkt auch was , wenn es ausgesprochen wird .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Rosi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> 1 Monat ist nicht wirklich der Hit, aber dennoch ein sehr guter Anfang. #6#6#6


Das sind 2 Monate.

Aber die Dorsche sind jetzt schon am Laichen und es ist Februar!


----------



## The_Duke (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Na bestens!  #q  #q  #q 
Da kann ich ja gleich meinen ganzen Brandungskrempel zu hause lassen, wenn über Ostern anne Ostsee fahre  :c  :c 
Was bleibt da noch ausser Spinnrute und der Hungerpeitsche?  #d 
Hätte denen das nicht früher einfallen können?


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Na bestens!  #q  #q  #q
> Da kann ich ja gleich meinen ganzen Brandungskrempel zu hause lassen, wenn über Ostern anne Ostsee fahre  :c  :c
> Was bleibt da noch ausser Spinnrute und der Hungerpeitsche?  #d
> Hätte denen das nicht früher einfallen können?


Hey Duke,
Wieso? Ob nun mit der Brandungs, Fliegen oder Spinnpeitsche... Du fängst dieselben Dorsche...


----------



## Rosi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

@ The Duke, fängst du eben Heringe  Und Mefo fischen macht riesen Spaß!! Auch wenn es nicht so ergiebig ist.


----------



## The_Duke (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

ja schon Steffen...aber dann wenigstens nicht gezielt.
Die Platten sind auch nicht frei und jezz auch noch die Dorsche  :c 
Ich hab mich so auf ein frisches Dorschfilet aus der Pfanne oder nen Dorsch ausm Backofen gefreut  #q 
Is zwar freiwillig, aber so ne richtige Freude und Genuss wird dann ohl nicht aufkommen wollen  #c


----------



## The_Duke (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> @ The Duke, fängst du eben Heringe  Und Mefo fischen macht riesen Spaß!! Auch wenn es nicht so ergiebig ist.



Hmmm...muss mal sehen, wo man inner Nähe von Grömitz Heringe fängt |kopfkrat ...sind ja auch lecker so knusprig ausser Pfanne  |supergri 
Klar freu ich mich aufs Mefo-Fischen...und mit ein Bißchen Glück des blutigen Anfängers könnte ich vielleicht sogar eine erwischen...nur bei meinem Glück isse dann brauner als ne Kastanie :q


----------



## Rosi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

In der Ecke kenne ich mich nicht aus. Wer kann dazu was sagen??


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Schaut Euch nur diese schwachsinnigen Zahlen von der öffentlichen Seite der Landesregierung Schleswig Holstein an. Wer soll diese Zahlen glauben. Das ist genauso mit der Schonzeit. Wer überwacht die. Nur die Wasserschutzpolizei darf noch auf dem Wasser kontrollieren. Das ist einmalig in Deutschland und Europa. Fischereibehörden nur noch im Hafen! #q  Habe noch nicht erlebt das Fischer auf der Ostsee von der Wapo kontrolliert wurde. Dafür die Angler umso öfter!


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Fresse ,
> 
> wie schwachsinnig ist denn diese Empfehlung schon wieder .
> Wie immer , Nägel ohne Köpfe einfach eine Alibischonzeit ohne Sinn und Verstand .
> ...




Ich würde mich da A.bu anschließen, dem Dorsch ist es doch egal ob man ihn vor dem Laichen, während des Laichens oder danach fängt, und auch eine Dorschmama, die gerade auf dem Weg zu den Laichplätzen ist, kann nach Adam-Riese nicht mehr ablaichen, wenn man sie vorher wegfängt.

Helfen kann uns entweder eine Schonzeit, die wirklich alle "Zusammenrottungenb von Großdorschen" eincschließt, also von Anfang Januar bis in den April (geht nicht, da der Dorsch ein wirtschaftlich zu bedeutender Fisch ist), oder aber das Ausweisen von großen Schongebieten, die auch gerne mal ein paar tausend Quadratkilometer groß sein dürfen, das wäre wohl noch das Sinnvollste.

Ich finde diese Schonzeit völlig schwachsinnig! Sicherlich, besser als nix, aber dennoch nix Halbes und Nix Ganzes....


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

@Duke:
Naja, dann schnappst Dir eben die Spinn oder Fliegenpeitsche und begleitest mich zu Ostern auf Fehmarn an den Strand, gemeinsam nix fangen macht mehr Spaß als alleine


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Bedenkt Ab`ler
Nicht Jeder Gefangene Fisch In Der Zeit Ist Ein Dorsch Und Geht Es Nicht Hauptsächlich Um Die Touren Die Den Laichdorsch Als Zielfisch  Anpeilen!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Sind nicht nur die Touris die die dicken Dorschmamis anpeilen. leider auch Einheimische. Solange Bilder mit fetten Dorschmamis (voll mit Rogen in den Zeitschriften zu sehen sind, werden diese auch gefangen). Erst wenn solche Bilder nicht mehr veröffentlicht werden und es aufhört das  einige Webseiten Werbung damit machen, solange wird auch auf hochschwangere Dorschmamis geangelt! Diese Schonzeit hilft sehr wenig. Größere Maschenweite und höheres Mindestmaß und weite Schongebiete würden eher helfen. Und vorallem schärkere Kontrollen der Fischerei und legalisieren von Releasen von Fischen. Dann würde es auch auf Angelveranstaltungen nicht jeder gerade maßige Dorsch, der normalerweise nicht in der Küche landet, nicht abgeschlachtet! Zur Zeit wird jeder 380mm Dorsch abgeschlachtet. Leute , die an diesen Veranstaltungen teilnehmen, würden außerhalb dieser Veranstaltungen kaum einen 380mm Dorsch abschlachten. Mindesthakengröße bei Veranstaltungen wäre auch sinnvoll! Schützt die Nemos! Diese Schonzeit ist wirklich nur eine Alibischonzeit für die Fischerei! Werde mich allerdings an dieser dann auch in Deutschland halten! In England setye ich jede fette Dorschmami zurück


----------



## The_Duke (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sind nicht nur die Touris die die dicken Dorschmamis anpeilen. leider auch Einheimische. Solange Bilder mit fetten Dorschmamis (voll mit Rogen in den Zeitschriften zu sehen sind, werden diese auch gefangen). Erst wenn solche Bilder nicht mehr veröffentlicht werden und es aufhört das  einige Webseiten Werbung damit machen, solange wird auch auf hochschwangere Dorschmamis geangelt! Diese Schonzeit hilft sehr wenig. Größere Maschenweite und höheres Mindestmaß und weite Schongebiete würden eher helfen. Und vorallem schärkere Kontrollen der Fischerei und legalisieren von Releasen von Fischen. Dann würde es auch auf Angelveranstaltungen nicht jeder gerade maßige Dorsch, der normalerweise nicht in der Küche landet, nicht abgeschlachtet! Zur Zeit wird jeder 380mm Dorsch abgeschlachtet. Leute , die an diesen Veranstaltungen teilnehmen, würden außerhalb dieser Veranstaltungen kaum einen 380mm Dorsch abschlachten. Mindesthakengröße bei Veranstaltungen wäre auch sinnvoll! Schützt die Nemos! Diese Schonzeit ist wirklich nur eine Alibischonzeit für die Fischerei! Werde mich allerdings an dieser dann auch in Deutschland halten! In England setye ich jede fette Dorschmami zurück



So nen Dickbauchdorsch abmurksen...mann...ich würde die Kriese kriegen dabei! Ich glaube das würde ich nicht bringen...genau zu wissen, daß die Millionen von Eiern im Bauch hat...dazu bin ich zu zart besaitet  
Schonmaße interessieren mich eh nicht...hab meine eigenen höheren Maße...ich würde den Teufel tun und ne 26er Bachforelle entnehmen!


----------



## a.bu (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Moin Meereslehling ,

hilf mir doch bitte bei meiner Engstirnigkeit .... zu verstehen !!! 

Was macht es für einen Sinn eine Laichschonzeit zu einem Zeitpunkt einzuführen , wenn die Laichzeit so gut wie beendet ist .
Mein Vorschlag , 15 Januar bis 15 März da hätten sich die Herren einfach mal die Termine der Angelkutter zu den Laichdorschtouren ansehen müßen .
Wenn ich dann höre : na ja , ist ja besser als nichts , dann fällt mir dazu wirklich nichts mehr ein .

Ich will Dir mal meine Sichtweise schildern .
Das zusammenfinden der Laichdorsche im Januar und Februar beschert den Berufsfischern fette Fänge , die Fische finden sich auf kleinen Punkten in großen Schwärmen zusammen sind träge und jagen kaum . Für einen erfahrenen Kapitän also ein leichtes Spiel hier reichlich zu ernten .

Was aber passiert im März - April ? Die Fische haben abgelaicht und sind hungrig . Sie verteilen sich gehen in die Flachwasserbereiche und jagen was das Zeug hält . Ist doch äusserst ungünstig die weit verstreuten Dorsche zu befischen , oder ? Kann es vielleicht sein das diese Schonzeit einer Berufsgruppe am wenigsten weh tut ?

Dann frage ich mich ernsthaft wieso *unsere Interessenvertretung* LSFV von Solidarität mit Berufsfischern sprechen kann . Wir fordern den Schutz der Ostsee und solidarisieren uns mit einer Berufsgruppe die mit ihren Fangmethoden nachhaltig den Meeresboden zerstört und die uns durch den Raubbau der letzten Jahrzehnte erst den schlechten Fischbestand beschert hat ? *Das kann doch wohl nicht Euer Ernst sein .*

Wenn ich hier das schreiben würde was ich von den Leuten im Papenkamp halte , würde ich warscheinlich sofort aus dem Board fliegen . Denn wie ist es zu erklären : Herr Labbow erklärt wir kämpfen schon seit 3 Jahren für eine verlegung der Schonzeit ins Frühjahr , da die hiesigen Dorschbestände ja vorwiegend im März-April laichen .
Nun muß ich mich aber fragen weshalb es drei Jahre gedauert hat gewisse VDSF-Kutterveranstaltungen in eine andere Jahreszeit zu verlegen .
Für mich ist das mal wieder blinder Aktionismus und eine große Portion Heuchelei .

Ich werde auf meine Kuttertouren in dem oben angegebenen Zeitfenster freiwillig verzichten die ausgesprochene Empfehlung geht mir am A.... vorbei .

Nun Meereslerhling überzeuge mich mal damit ich meine Engstirnigkeit überwinden kann .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Hallo Andreas,

wenn Du Engstirnig bist, dann bin es wohl auch, ich kann Dir zu Deinen Punkten nur zustimmen.
Es ist wirklich schade, dass immer nur an den Profit gedacht wird und nicht an die Kreatur.
Und wenn noch nicht einmal unsere Interessenvertretung sich für eine SINNVOLLE SCHONZEIT einsetzt,
dann sollten wir uns wohl bald schon einmal auf dem Jahrmarkt an den Buden mit den Magneten einangeln.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## a.bu (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Danke Volker ,

dann sind wir ja schon zwei , wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie viele Engstirnige es noch unter den 42000 gibt , für die diese Empfehlung ja ausgesprochen wurde .

Gruß Andreas


			
				Brandungsfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> wenn Du Engstirnig bist, dann bin es wohl auch, ich kann Dir zu Deinen Punkten nur zustimmen.
> Es ist wirklich schade, dass immer nur an den Profit gedacht wird und nicht an die Kreatur.
> ...


----------



## folkfriend (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Meereslehling ,
> 
> hilf mir doch bitte bei meiner Engstirnigkeit .... zu verstehen !!!
> 
> ...





Was du geschreiben hast hört sich alles sehr Vernünftig an ich denke die Schonzeiten die Du vorschlägst sind Sinnvoller.
Ich werde in der o.g Zeit auch auf Kuttertouren verzichten #6

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache aber "Laichdorschtouren" sind bei dem heutigen Stand der Dorschpopulation doch wirklich mehr als unvernünfig !
Als Jäger weiß ich aber auch wie schwer es ist Kollegen davon zu überzeugen sich von liebgewordenen Taditionen zu verabschieden (als Beispiel er Hase steht z. T auf der roten List - es werden aber immer noch Treibjagden veranstaltet#d.)


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Mann... Mann.. Mann..
Hat einer mal genau gelesen? Das ganze kommt von der EU Kommission! Vielleicht kann sich einer vorstellen, daß da ein Landesanglerverband so ziemlich das kleinste Licht der "Gehörten" ist!?

Solidarität mit den Berufsfischern? Warum nicht?? Was ist so verkehrt dran, Berufsfischer mit ins Boot zu nehmen? Wir unterliegen alle dem Fischereigesetz und das blödeste was man machen kann als Angler, ist sich die Berufsfischer zum Feind machen, genauso verhält es sich umgekehrt!

a.bu:
hast Du bei Deinen harschen Worten mal daran gedacht, daß der Berufsfischer unter Umständen unter Existenzängsten leiden könnte?? Ist kein witziges Gefühl, kannst Du mir glauben, ich mache gerade auch eine solche Phase mit.

Versetz Dich mal in seine Lage, vielleicht verstehst Du es dann eher... Ich gebe Dir ja im Grunde recht, die Berufsfischer fischen sich selbst in die Arbeitslosigkeit, aber ein klein wenig menschliches Verständnis sollte auch für die Berufsfischer da sein.

Vielleicht kann ja ein (noch zu schaffendes) Bündnis von Anglern und Berufsfischern etwas bewegen!? Nur kategorische Ablehnung... Ne, das geht mir einfach zu weit.


----------



## a.bu (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

@ Steffen :
Leider muß ich Dich etwas korregieren, der kleine Landesverband wird in bestimmten politischen Gremien beratend zu Rate gezogen , so auch für die neue Küfo . Das ganze geht dann zur Absegnung nach Brüssel , na ja und die haben dann den schwarzen Peter .

Das die Berufsfischer Existenzängste haben steht völlig ausser Frage , aber was hat das jetzt mit diesem Thema zu tun ?
Glaubst Du wirklich das eine Zusammenarbeit Sinn macht wo wir Angler doch eine Konkurenz für die Berufsfischerei darstellen (jedenfalls für viele Berufsfischer )?
Ich jedenfalls gebrauche solche harschen Worte wenn hier ganz offensichtlich etwas
im argen ist , erst die Meere plündern und dann jammern , da fehlt mir meine soziale Ader . 
Aber wie gesagt das ist ein ganz anderes Thema .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Vorbildliches Statement A.Bu #6 , ich kanns auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Wegen wem oder was sind wir denn an diesem Punkt angekommen? Daran sind *"WIR"*[/U] bestimmt nicht Schuld!!!! Aber wie du schon sagtest, das steht hier nicht zur Debatte, musste ich trotzdem mal loswerden...


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



> Das die Berufsfischer Existenzängste haben steht völlig ausser Frage , aber was hat das jetzt mit diesem Thema zu tun ?
> Glaubst Du wirklich das eine Zusammenarbeit Sinn macht wo wir Angler doch eine Konkurenz für die Berufsfischerei darstellen (jedenfalls für viele Berufsfischer )?


Dann wäre es mal an der zeit sich zusammenzuraufen...
Gemeinsam geht meist alles besser als im Alleingang! Nur wenn jeder auf seinem Standpunkt sitzenbleibt, dann ändert sich nie was, wobei es immer nur einige wenige sind, welche ein Vorwärtskommen verhindern...


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorbildliches Statement A.Bu #6 , ich kanns auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Wegen wem oder was sind wir denn an diesem Punkt angekommen? Daran sind *"WIR"*[/U] bestimmt nicht Schuld!!!! Aber wie du schon sagtest, das steht hier nicht zur Debatte, musste ich trotzdem mal loswerden...



Doch marcel, genu das steht zur Debatte, ist es doch das ursächliche Problem, welches nur zu weiteren Problemen geführt hat!

Ich denke einfach, alleine kann es keiner mehr schaffen, was also bleibt anderes als Zusammenarbeit?? Ewige Feinschaft und Blutrache schwören?? Hilft dem Dorsch nicht!


----------



## folkfriend (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Ich denke wenn die Angler(verbände) sich öffentlich eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung auferlegen,wächst auch der öffentliche Druck auf die Berufsfischer und wenn man dann nicht den Fehler macht und sich auf eine Freund/Feind Ebene einlässt sondern alle Probleme (besonders die existensiellen der Berufsfischer) sachlich diskutiert wird das die einzige Möglichkeit sein langfristig was zu ändern.
 Wichtig ist aber das öffentlich diskutiert wird und das wir den ersten Schritt#6 machen !!!


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

@steffen Danke Für Worte Die Auch Ich Wohl ähnlich Gewählt Hätte

@abu
Du Magst In Vielen Ausführungen Deiner Meinung Recht Haben;
Aber Grundsätzlich Sehe Ich Eine Generelle Ablehnung Und Nicht Annehmen Wollen Von Ganz Eindeutig Schritten In Die Richtige Richtung Als Falsch An
Warum Etwas Ablehnen Nur Weil Einem Schon Immer Die Politik In Diesem Staat  Nicht Zusagte
Und Das Nu Gemünzt Auf Diesen Fall

@all
Ich Wollte Eigentlich Etwas Positives Zur Sprache Bringen;
Aber Das Thema Hat Hier So Verhärtete Fronten 
Das Empfinde Ich Als Engstirnig Mehr Nicht
Was Haben Wir Davon Wenn Wir Uns Darüber Nicht Klar Und Sachlich 
Verständigen Können
Denn Eins Ist Uns Gemeinsam  Wir Wollen Keine Dorschmammas Killen!!!!


----------



## haukep (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



			
				MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:
			
		

> @steffen Danke Für Worte Die Auch Ich Wohl ähnlich Gewählt Hätte
> 
> @abu
> Du Magst In Vielen Ausführungen Deiner Meinung Recht Haben;
> ...




Also Meereslehrling, jetzt muss ich Andreas aber mal in Schutz nehmen, ich sehe seine Statments nicht als politisches Allgemeinstatment, sondern als sachbezogene Meinungsäußerung. Wo ist denn dabei das Problem?  #c 
Das der Gedanke schon ein Schritt in die Richtige Richtung ist mag ja auf den ersten Blick auch sein, wenn man aber die Schonzeit als eine "Alibi-Schonzeit" versteht, die gewisse Interessensgruppen bevorzugt, dann verliert sie an Sinn und man muss sich fragen, was da abgeht... ;+ 

Ich finde nicht, dass sich die Fronten hier vehärtet haben, ich finde vielmehr, dass es eine interessante Diskussion wird, mit Kritik am eigenen Standpunkt muss man dabei einfach leben, das hat aber eine "Diskussion" so an sich. Und mehr als Kritik an Deinem Statement (man beachte: nicht an Dir) hat auch unser Andreas nicht geübt 

So keep cool and stay on discussing #6


----------



## Jurgos (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Soll ich auf eine gute Maßnahme verzichten, weil andere Menschen weiterhin sinnlos handeln??

Natürlich verzichte ich ungern auf meine geliebten Leoparden. Ich möchte jedoch noch lange Jahre auf Dorsche fischen können und sie nicht irgendwann komplett abschreiben. Selbst wenn es nur ein kleiner Teil ist, den ich leisten kann, so leiste ich ihn!

Es läuft doch irgendetwas verkehrt wenn wir (und natürlich noch viel intensiver die Berufsfischerei) uns die Grundlage für erfolgreiche Angeltage zerstören. Wer in diesem Zusammenhang Bilder benötigt, sollte folgendem Link folgen und auf die Bäuche schauen.

http://www.ms-einigkeit.de (klicke auf das erste Bild)

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

@ HAUKE
ICH WOLLTE DAS NICHT AUF ABU VERALLGEMEINERN SONDERN NUR DEM SINN NACH FÜR DAS THEMA HIER ABGEWANDELT VERSTEHEN

OK VIELLEICHT FÜHLTE ICH MICH ETWAS ANGEGRIFFEN WO ICH DOCH DENKE DIES
IST EIN SCHRITT IN DIE RICHTIGE RICHTUNG;WIE KANN MAN DAGEGEN SEIN?#c 

es mag gerne sein das abu hintergrund wissen und quellen hat die ich nicht kenne
die ihn dazu bewegen an dieser bestimmung zu zweifeln 
mir mag da gern eine menge wissen fehlen , bin ja noch lehrling|supergri

zumal mir in einer diskussion alle standpunkte und argumente interessant und wichtig erscheinen gehört zu werden

das wäre eigentlich schön wenn man diese meinungen mal bei einem bier bereden könnt und so auch mehr hintergrund bekommen würde

zb die frage:was hat die berufsfischerei interesse an diesen fischen,schmecken die denn so überhaupt?oder geht es nur um den wertvollen rogen?
so sende ich ein versöhnliches petri


----------



## pechi24 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Das ist doch kein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das ist eher ein Freibrief zum Laichdorschfang. Jetzt können sich nämlich diejenigen hinstellen und sagen das sie sich am Schutz der Dorschbestände beteiligen, da sie ja im März und April der Schonzeit unterliegen. So sind sie dann einer wirklich sinnvollen Schonzeit oder dem großflächigem Ausweis von Schutzgebieten zuvor gekommen. Und manche Küstenangler sind noch so gutmütig und sehen in ihrem osterlichen Ostseetrip was Falsches. 

Die Dorsche die zu Ostern an der Küste gefangen werden, sind ganz sicher kein Problem. Und ganz sicher werde ich mich nicht freiwillig an so einen Quatsch halten. Februar/März wäre sinnvoll, April ist doch völliger Unsinn. Wenn die Frühjahrsdorsche an der Küste rauben, ist das Laichgeschäft doch längst passiert und da sie dann (wie schon richtig gesagt) eh sehr schwer von den Berufsfischern zu fangen sind, können die mit der jetzigen Regelung gut leben.

Vielleicht ist es besser als garnichts, freuen wir uns mal wenigstens, dass der März dazuzählt. Im Endeffekt sind aber die Angler die Dummen, denn die sollen jetzt auf einen Teil ihrer Topzeit verzichten, obwohl die Laichdorsche rein rar nichts davon haben.

Die Lobbyisten haben scheinbar wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet, nur unsere Vertreter scheinen zu schlafen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Moin Moin


			
				folkfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke wenn die Angler(verbände) sich öffentlich eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung auferlegen,wächst auch der öffentliche Druck auf die Berufsfischer und wenn man dann nicht den Fehler macht und sich auf eine Freund/Feind Ebene einlässt sondern alle Probleme (besonders die existensiellen der Berufsfischer) sachlich diskutiert wird das die einzige Möglichkeit sein langfristig was zu ändern.
> Wichtig ist aber das öffentlich diskutiert wird und das wir den ersten Schritt#6 machen !!!



Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen , nur so kommen wir zur Zeit zu einem Ergebnis . Einer muß damit anfangen und ich sehen keinen Grund , warum es nicht die Angler sein sollen .


@pechi24


> Das ist eher ein Freibrief zum Laichdorschfang. Jetzt können sich nämlich diejenigen hinstellen und sagen das sie sich am Schutz der Dorschbestände beteiligen, da sie ja im März und April der Schonzeit unterliegen.



Das finde ich nicht . Ich schreibe das jetzt mal bewußt provokativ . Diejenigen , die sagen , sie halten sich ja an die Schonzeit , haben sich nicht schlau gemacht . Wie gesagt , es ist nicht so scharf gemeint , wie ich es jetzt schreibe  #6 . 
Für mich ist die Schonzeit von Januar bis März , weil alles was ich bisher gelesen habe , das die Hauptlaichzeit ist . Das mache ich auf freiwilliger Basis und finde es klasse , wenn sich mehr anschließen . Aber ich habe absolut auch kein Problem mit den Anglern , die auf Dorsch angeln möchten . Sie tun nach dem Gesetz nichts verkehrtes . Jeder hat seine Meinung zu diesem Thema und jeder soll sich auch sagen dürfen und handeln dürfen wie er es für richtig hält .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Mann... Mann.. Mann..
> Hat einer mal genau gelesen? Das ganze kommt von der EU Kommission! Vielleicht kann sich einer vorstellen, daß da ein Landesanglerverband so ziemlich das kleinste Licht der "Gehörten" ist!?
> 
> Solidarität mit den Berufsfischern? Warum nicht?? Was ist so verkehrt dran, Berufsfischer mit ins Boot zu nehmen? Wir unterliegen alle dem Fischereigesetz und das blödeste was man machen kann als Angler, ist sich die Berufsfischer zum Feind machen, genauso verhält es sich umgekehrt!
> ...


 

Sehr guter Beitrag zu diesem nicht gerade Einfachem Thema...!#6 #6 #6 
Ohne einen Schulterschluß wird es meiner Meinung nach NIX geben...

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## xstsxxfxn (1. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Hallo an alle Boardies,

ich kann abu hier nur beipflichten, wenn es eine Schonzeit sein  muss, dann eine Schonzeit in den Monaten wo der Dorsch auch tatsächlich seinem Laichgeschäft nachgeht und das heißt hier eindeutig in der Zeit vom 15. Januar bis zum 15. März.
Ich finde eine Regelung über eine bestimmte Tiefengrenze zwar genauso sinnvoll, aber 
könnte ich mit einer oben genannten Schonzeit sicher sehr gut leben.
Von Seiten des VDSF hätte ich hier eine sinnvollere Regelung erwartet die auch wirklich den Schutz der Dorschbestände im Auge hat!!! 
Diese Regelung kann auch nur im Sinne der Berufsfischerei sein, denn Laichdorsche sind nur sehr eingeschränkt als Lebensmittel zu verwerten, da Ihr Fleisch in der Laichzeit keine feste Konsistenz aufweist und auch geschmacklich als minderwertig einzustufen ist. Schon aus diesem Grund ist ein Angeln auf sie abzulehnen. Wir als Angler haben hier die größte Macht in den Händen. Geht nicht auf Kutter die Laichdorschgebiete anfahren und das Thema erledigt sich von alleine.
Das Brandungsangeln ist von dieser Regelung sicher wenig betroffen da sich die Laichdorsch nicht in den Uferregionen aufhalten.
Gruß
Ralf  Deterding


----------



## IngoS (1. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

ich bin auch der meinung es ist ein anfang und sollte auf jeden fall noch ausgedehnt werden. man sollte nicht vergessen, für uns angler ist es ein schönes hobby, aber für die berufsfischer hängt die existenz dran.

mfg ingo


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Hallo Ostseefans,
Klar hat diese Regelung ihre Ecken und Kanten. Sie ist sicher auch noch verbesserungsfähig. Trotzdem: Es ist ein Anfang! Ich finde die Aufforderung des LV-SH sinnvoll und richtig, sich hier der gesetzlichen Regelung für die Berufsfischer anzuschließen und zumindest keine organisierten Veranstaltungen mit Ziel Dorsch mehr durchzuführen.
Wer die Regelung liest und sie auch richtig liest, muß feststellen das die Regelung eine *Schonzeit in der Laichzeit* betrifft, nicht aber eine Schonung der Laichdorsche. Ziel ist es, jeden Dorsch in dieser Zeit nicht zu entnehmen. 
Ich selbst werde mich an diese Regelung halten und in dieser Zeit keinen Dorsch
entnehmen.
Ich fände es gut, wenn sich möglichst viele dieser Regelung anschließen und auch weiter daran mitarbeiten, diese Zeit noch weiter zu optimieren.
Letztendlich werden die Fischer doch ihre Quoten fangen - aber nicht als Laichdorsch!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (1. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ostseefans,
> Klar hat diese Regelung ihre Ecken und Kanten. Sie ist sicher auch noch verbesserungsfähig. Trotzdem: Es ist ein Anfang! Ich finde die Aufforderung des LV-SH sinnvoll und richtig, sich hier der gesetzlichen Regelung für die Berufsfischer anzuschließen und zumindest keine organisierten Veranstaltungen mit Ziel Dorsch mehr durchzuführen.
> Wer die Regelung liest und sie auch richtig liest, muß feststellen das die Regelung eine *Schonzeit in der Laichzeit* betrifft, nicht aber eine Schonung der Laichdorsche. Ziel ist es, jeden Dorsch in dieser Zeit nicht zu entnehmen.
> Ich selbst werde mich an diese Regelung halten und in dieser Zeit keinen Dorsch
> ...




Moin 
ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob für den Monat März/April öffentliche Veranstaltungen gecancelt werden, und ob hier in den Meeresforen noch Fangmeldungen über Dorsch auftauchen? 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Ich hab ja meine Meinung bezüglich Schonzeit/Mindestmasse etc. schön des öfteren in den entsprechenden Threads dargestellt.

Die hier diskutierte Frage zu welcher Zeit eigentlich eine Schonzeit am sinnvollsten wäre, zeigt nur wieder deutlich, dass dies keine geeignete Massnahme sein kann!

Denn wie sich in den nächsten Jahren zwecks der allgemeinen Klima/Wassererwärmung die Laichzeiten evtl. auch zeitloich verschieben werden, ist noch gar nicht abzusehen. 

Ich plädiere immer noch für ganzjährige großflächige Schongebiete, wo weder Fischer noch Angler randürfen und die den Dorschen die Möglichkeit  zum ablaichen gibt. Das möglichst kombiniert mit künstlichen Riffen etc..

Eine solche Maßnahme bringt sowohl den Fischern wie den Anglern was, denn es hat sich in verschiedenen Gebieten, die so bewirtschaftet werden gezeigt, dass sich dadurch sowohl in den Schongebieten selber sehr schnell äusserst vielfältiges Leben etabliert, die Nutzer der Fische (ob Fischer oder Angler) aber genauso davon profitieren, da durch dadurch die Fische langfristig einen gesunden Bestand aufbauen können, wenn die anderen Faktoren wie Überdüngung, Erwärmung, Sauerstoff/Frischwasserzufuhr aus der  Nrodsee etc. auch stimmen.


Sich dafür zu engagieren ist in meinen Augen eine sowohl sinnvolle wie auch sehr leicht durchzuführende Massnahme, die dann "nur" noch von der Küstenwache entsprechend überwacht und auch bei Zuwiderhandlungen streng geahndet werden müsste.


----------



## richi (1. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Moin,moin|wavey:
also es betrift, auf mich,auf uns,auf Alle
der jeder im ostsee befischt, Berufsfischer,Bootsangler,und auf uns die kleinen Angler.#:
man solte nicht kurzfristig denken, wer vorraus denkt kann den sinn an der sache sehen.|kopfkrat
Ich meine momentarn sieht die sache so aus, weil die fischbestand in der ostsee
zürück geht, hat mann diese regelung gemacht. aber in 2 jahren sieht die sache
anders aus als jetz. also wer möchte nicht in 3- oder 5 jahren in der ostsee noch :c
dorsche fangen , wer nicht heute handelt, ist morgen zu spät, für uns alle. wie gesagt, wir können uns tot diskoutieren,wenn wir diese regulung nicht halten.dann gibts keine dorsche di wir Angeln können.#q|bla:
ich wünche das jeder etwas vorraus denken soll.
an allen petri heil.|jump:


----------



## Torskfisk (1. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Nach Studium des gesamten Themas hier, wäre auch aus meiner Sicht eine Schonzeit vom 15. Januar bis 15. März sinnvoller. Ein einrichten eines oder mehrerer Schongebiete, die ganzjährig nicht beangelt bzw. befischt werden dürfen, könnte zusätzlich erfolgen. Dies sollte vornehmlich die *Kutterangelei*  betreffen. Ebenso müsste es ein differenziertes Mindestmaß geben, 35 cm in der Brandung, 40 cm Kutter und Berufsfischerei. Die Fachpresse könnte auch ihren Teil dazu beitragen, indem sie in Zukunft nur noch die Länge der Dorsche in die Fangstatistiken aufnimmt und auf eine Gewichtsangabe verzichtet. Außerdem müssen wir das Ganze auch nochmal relativieren, wieviel Prozent am Gesamtfang machen die Angler aus????


----------



## pechi24 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Hallo Michael (Eutin)

ich meine doch gar nicht die Angler, meine Meinung zu den von Anglern entnommenen Fischen habe ich schon an anderer Stelle dargelegt.

Wenn es denn so wäre, dass diese Regelung nur der Anfang ist, hätte ich ja nichts dagegen. Ich befürchte aber eher das war´s jetzt und die Beteiligten lehnen sich wieder zurück nach dem Motto: Wir haben was getan, das muss reichen.

Wozu sollen die paar Angler mit noch mehr Beschränkungen belegt werden? Wenn Leute in der Brandung oder vom Kleinboot im Frühjahr ihre Dorsche fangen wollen, sollen sie das doch ruhig machen. Das merkt der Dorschbestand doch gar nicht. Solange die kommerzielle Fischerei mit einem solchen technischen Aufwand in der Ostsee rumplündert, wird sich nichts ändern. 

Die Angler sollten nicht so dumm sein und sich den Schwarzen Peter zuspielen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*



> Die Angler sollten nicht so dumm sein und sich den Schwarzen Peter zuspielen lassen.


Auch deswegen mein Vorschlag mit den Schutzgebieten)))


----------



## pechi24 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Wäre mit Sicherheit das sinnvollste, in M/V wurden die doch eigentlich auch ganz leicht ausgeweitet.

Ich finde auch das Argument mit der Existenz der Fischer nicht ganz einleuchtend. Sie sind ja zumindest zum Teil für die eigene Lage mitverantwortlich. In anderen Bereichen müssen sich die Leute auch selbst kümmern, wenn der bisherige Erwerb wegbricht.

Am besten man stellt die Fischerei ein paar Jahre gänzlich ein und subventioniert die Fischer in der Zeit lieber. Und wenn sie es danach wieder verbocken, ist ihnen nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Gast 1 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Unter "Laichdorsch" habe ich schon eine Stellungnahme abgegeben, trotzdem wiederhole ich einen Teil hier noch einmal:

Wie u.A. auch ich, gehen hier sehr viele User von falschen Laichzeiten aus.

Fakt ist, daß in der westlichen Ostsee die Laichzeit von März - April und teilweise bis Juni geht.

Natürlich sind im Januar und Februar Dorsche mit großem Laichanteil unterwegs.


----------



## a.bu (2. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Hallo Falk ,

erst einmal finde ich es super das Du eine Quelle aufgetan hast die uns bei vielen Fragen weiter helfen kann . Frau Bleil hat da einiges geschrieben , die Internetaddresse ist www.bfa-fisch.de .

Trotzdem möchte ich meine hier geäußerte Kritik versuchen etwas ausgiebiger zu erläutern . Ich bin zwar kein Biologe , kann meine Erfahrungen aber auf 33 Jahre intensive Angelei (Boot , Kutter und Brandung ) stützen .

Warum halte ich die gewählte Schonzeit für falsch ?
Wir erleben jedes Jahr das ab mitte Dezember die vorher oft guten Fänge immer weniger werden , ab mitte Januar geht in manchen Jahren in der Brandung gar nichts mehr . Wenn man zu dieser Zeit noch Dorsche vom Strand aus fängt , haben wir es meistens mit untermaßigen zu tun .
Dieses hängt unzweifelhaft damit zusammen das sich die laichfähigen Dorsche in tieferes Wasser zurück ziehen (dieser Prozess beginnt wohlgemerkt mitte Dezember ) um ihre Laichgründe aufzusuchen .
Anhand Deiner Karte ist sehr schön zu sehen wo und in welcher Größe die Laichzonen zu finden sind . 
Das bedeutet spätestens ab anfang Januar halten sich ein Großteil der laichfähigen Fische in eng begrenzten Regionen der Ostsee auf .
Mit der jetzt festgeschriebenen Schonzeit bleiben der Fischerei 2 Monate Jan-Feb) Zeit diese im verhältnis kleinen Flächen zu befischen . 
Wir geben dann den übrig gebliebenen Fischen die Möglichkeit in Ruhe abzulaichen .
Zur Laichzeit zählt meiner Meinung nach auch der Aufenthalt der Fische im Tiefenwasser und nicht nur der Zeitpunkt wenn die Fische Milch und Rogen ins Wasser abgeben .
Es wäre für mich überaus interessant einmal zu wissen wie viele Tonnen Dorsch der Gesammtquote für die Westliche Ostsee von den Fischern im Januar und Februar angelandet werden .

Ich bringe mein Boot anfang April zu Wasser und starte dann meine Pilktouren . Die dann gefangenen Dorsche haben zu beinahe 90% abgelaicht , diese Erfahrung werden sicher viele Boots und Kutterangler teilen .
Wie gesagt , das alles sind eigene Erfahrungen mehr nicht .

Dann habe ich den Zusammenschluß des LSFV mit der Interessenvertretung der Berufsfischer stark kritisiert . Stellt man die Interessen des Anglers denen eines Berufsfischers gegenüber kann ich nicht wirklich viele Gemeinsamkeiten erkennen , vielleicht in wenigen Punkten aber ansonsten ....?

Dann habe ich den LSFV stark angegriffen , warum ?
Ich möchte hier mal einige Beispiele bringen , bei denen ich das Handeln und die Aussagen einiger Leute die unsere Interessen vertreten sollen nicht nachvollziehen kann .
Aktuell : Es sollen alle Kutterveranstaltungen auf Kreis und Landesebene in den Monaten März - April gekennzelt werden , wiso fängt man jetzt damit an und nicht schon vor drei Jahren als man eine Schonung der Dorsche einforderte .

Warum wird der DMV bei der Landesregierung angeschwärzt er würde Wettkampfveranstaltungen mit weiterführendem Charakter durchführen ,
obwohl im Landesverband seit Jahren die besten 10 Angler (aus einer Wertung Pilken , Naturköder und Brandung ) zu den Tagen der VDSF Meeresfischer geschickt werden . Diese 10 Angler erhalten sogar eine finanzielle Unterstützung , ist das kein Wettbewerb ?

Wo bleibt der Einspruch das große Teile der deutschen Hafenanlagen (incl. Bootsstege und Yachthäfen ) den Anglern unzugänglich gemacht werden . Wiso können Hafen und Verkehrsbetriebe in Kiel von Heringsanglern Gebüren verlangen obwohl diese einen gültigen Fischereischein haben ?

Warum hat man im letzten Jahr seinen Mitgliedern empfohlen beim Dorsch ein 38 Maß zu fischen obwohl dieses neue Schonmaß noch nicht annähernd verabschiedet war und sich jeder Angler der das praktiziert hat im Grunde gegen das Fischereigesetz verstoßen hat .

Wo blieb der Wiederspruch gegen den Entzug der Wurmspüllizenzen , davon hatte man angeblich nichts gewußt .

Warum hat man sich nicht für das Umweltschonende Spülen von Wattwürmern mit dem Akkuschrauber stark gemacht ?

Warum kann ich mir als Schleswig-Holsteiner keine Tages oder Wochenkarte für den NOK kaufen und muß mir gleich eine Jahreskarte holen ?

Fragen über Fragen die mich beschäftigen und eine Menge Frust auslösen .
Ich hoffe ich habe mit meinen Ausführungen nicht zu sehr genervt ,

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Wenn wir hier über ein Mindestmaß sprechen, sollte es sowohl für Fischer Angler das gleiche sein. Sehe die 40cm für sinnvoll!  Es würde auf jedenfall den Dorschbestand nachhaltiger schützen. Ein generelles Fangverbot ab einer Wassertiefe von 15m in den Monaten Januar bis April wäre auch sehr sinnvoll. genauso wenn einige Veranstalter erst Fische zur Wertung zulassen, die 40 cm oder auch mehr. Und eine bestimmte Hakengröße vorschreiben.)Bei Dorsch ab 2/0. Damit würden Sie sich auch nicht strafbar machen! Würden mit gutem Beispiel vorrangehen. Ich frag mich auch nur wieso unser Landesverband sich nicht stark macht fürs legale Releasen? 

Ich werde jedenfalls weiter meine Dorsche angeln. Sollte ich allerdings dicke Dorschmamis oder Dorsche unter 40cm am Haken haben, so werde ich sie weiterhin illegal in Deutschland releasen! In England ist zum Glück das Releasen angesagt. Das gesetzliche Mindestmaß ist hier nur 33cm. Habe bisher aber noch niemanden gesehen, der einen Codling unter 45cm mitgenommen hat! Und das freiwillig!

PS: Die dicken Dorschmaimis landen bei den Supermärkten als Fischstäbchen in den Truhen. Dafär werden sie gefischt!

Außerdem werde ich nie verstehen, warum unsere Regierung Subventionen in die Fischerei, Landwirtschaft und in den Bergbau pumpt. 

Naja der Bergbau ist nunmal Geschichte, man könnte alle Arbeiter sofort in Rente schicken und es wäre günstiger für den Steuerzahler. Und die Fischerei und Landwirtschaft geht es nunmal nun so schlecht. Schreib die Fangmeldungen und Erträge runter und schon wird man subventioniert!
Ist halt falsche Politik! Ist schon Komisch das jeder Landwirt bzw. Fischer 24.000 € von seinen zuversteuerten Erträgen abziehen kann. Jeder andere Betrieb darf das nicht?! Und wenn man sich mal die angesetzten Fangquoten mit den angegeben Fangqouten vergleicht, frage ich mich jedesmal, wieso die Fischer solche Probleme haben. Die angestzten Fangqouten werden nie erfühlt.Werden so hoch angesetzt, das sie nie erfühlt werden können. Und wer kontrolliert die Fangdaten wirklich? Erst wenn die Fischer eine sinnvolle Maschenweite auferlegt bekommen und bei verstößen ein generelles Arbeitverbot in der Fischerei riskieren, erst dann wird sich was ändern. Bei dem Link, den hier eingestellt habe, wundert mich auch die Alterzusammensetzung der Fischer etwas. Sind einige aufgelistet zwischen 1-5 Jahren? Ist wohl genauso seriös wie die angesetzten bzw. angegeben Fangzahlen! Ich nehem an, das die Zahlen vorne und hinten nicht stimmen!


----------



## a.bu (3. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Stimme ich Dir voll zu , das die Quoten nicht erfüllt werden liegt ja vielleicht da dran das ein nicht unerheblicher Teil des Fanges gleich im Hafen von Bord aus verkauft wird . Könnt drauf wetten diese Fische zählt keiner mit .
Meine Fragen im vorherigen Text scheinen ausgesprochen doof zu sein , bekomme keine Antworten drauf .|kopfkrat 

Gruß Andreas



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir hier über ein Mindestmaß sprechen, sollte es sowohl für Fischer Angler das gleiche sein. Sehe die 40cm für sinnvoll! Es würde auf jedenfall den Dorschbestand nachhaltiger schützen. Ein generelles Fangverbot ab einer Wassertiefe von 15m in den Monaten Januar bis April wäre auch sehr sinnvoll. genauso wenn einige Veranstalter erst Fische zur Wertung zulassen, die 40 cm oder auch mehr. Und eine bestimmte Hakengröße vorschreiben.)Bei Dorsch ab 2/0. Damit würden Sie sich auch nicht strafbar machen! Würden mit gutem Beispiel vorrangehen. Ich frag mich auch nur wieso unser Landesverband sich nicht stark macht fürs legale Releasen?
> 
> Ich werde jedenfalls weiter meine Dorsche angeln. Sollte ich allerdings dicke Dorschmamis oder Dorsche unter 40cm am Haken haben, so werde ich sie weiterhin illegal in Deutschland releasen! In England ist zum Glück das Releasen angesagt. Das gesetzliche Mindestmaß ist hier nur 33cm. Habe bisher aber noch niemanden gesehen, der einen Codling unter 45cm mitgenommen hat! Und das freiwillig!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gast 1 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Hallo Andreas:

So viele Fragen. Kopiere doch einmal deinen Thread und stelle ihn beim LSFV-SH rein.

Auf die Antworten bin ich auch neugierig.:m

Zu Deinen Bemerkungen über Schonzeit als Bootsangler:

Bis Mitteilung kam, daß die "Schonzeit für Dorsch" auf die Monate März und April festgelegt worden sind, waren unsere Meinungen und Erfahrungen ähnlich.

Der Kapitän eines Laboe Angelkutters fährt im Februar nicht raus - wegen Laichdorsch.
Mein Bruder hatte fast immer ab Mitte März sein Boot im Wasser und hat da noch keinen Laichdorsch gefangen.
Das waren die Gründe, warum wir im November die Forelle für den 14.3. gebucht haben.
Jetzt stellt sich die Situation, erläutert von Dipl. Biologen, allerdings anders da. (Siehe meine vorherigen Aussagen)


----------



## Gast 1 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Hallo Bellybootangler,

Über Fragen, was sinnvoll ist, oder nicht, kann immer diskutiert werden.

Deine Ausführungen sind sinnvoll, entsprechen jedoch nicht den geltenden Bestimmungen.

Aber, machen wir uns doch nichts vor: Wenn überhaupt, wie hoch könnte denn die Strafe sein, wenn ein Angler einen 39 er Dorsch released?

Das Angeln ohne Angelschein ist nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. In wie weit releasen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt, müßte einmal hinterfragt werden.
Gerade bei Dorsch ist es aber immer sehr wichtig zu schauen, wie der Fisch gebissen hat. Nur an der Lippe oder im vorderen Maulbereich? Dann hat er eine Überlebenschance. Tief geschluckt ist er "verangelt".


----------



## a.bu (3. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Hallo Falk ,

ich wäre ja ein Schelm |supergri |supergri |supergri wenn ich einen großen Teil meiner Fragen nicht schon mal persönlich angesprochen hätte aber bis auf "Willensbekundungen" tat sich nichts . Was die Geschichte mit dem Akkuschrauber anging , konnte ich bis ins Ministerium zu Herrn Dr. Denker (Mitgestalter der neuen Küfo ) vorstoßen . Auch er hatte eigendlich nichts gegen diese Art der Wattwurmbeschaffung . Die Gegenargumente waren das wir ja die Grünen in der Landesregierung hätten und die würden die Selbstbeschaffung von Wattwürmern am liebsten ganz verbieten . Ausserdem hätte man Angst (weil es mit dem Akkuschrauber ja so einfach ist ) das Heerscharen von Anglern die Strände umpflügen#c . Der Landesverband tat nichts und man sagte mir das sowieso fast alle Eingaben die vom Landesverband kommen im Ministerium keine Beachtung finden . Wenn ein Verband von 42000 Mitgliedern solche Aussagen macht halte ich das für ein Armutszeugnis .

Was die offenen Fragen der Laichzeit angeht  werde ich in den nächsten 2 Monaten sicher die Gelegenheit haben mit einem Mitarbeiter des Rostoker Institutes zu sprechen , da wir bei unseren DMV - Brandungsveranstaltungen
seit 2 Jahren von einem Biologen begleitet werden .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Schütti (7. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Tach an Alle,

ich finde diese Regelung gut und werde mich dran halten.
Ein Anfang ist gemacht und nur darum geht´s.

Euer Schütti


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Neue Schonzeiten  Für Dorsch*

Also ich muss als "Süßwassermatrose" jetzt auch noch mal meinen Senf dazugeben...

Eines verstehe ich nicht:

WARUM wird da so ein Aufhebens gemacht wegen einer Schonzeit (die sogar bis jetzt noch freiwillig ist) wo das doch im Süßwasser völlig normal ist? 

Ich kann doch auf andere Fischarten gehen, wenn der Dorsch Schonzeit hat... Selbst die Kutterkapitäne können Sandbänke anfahren um die Gäste auf Platte angeln zu lassen...

Auch ist im Süßwasser das zurücksetzen eines geschonten Fisches (selbst wenn er keinen Laich angesetzt hat) völlig normal und auch legal, genauso wie es (zumindest bei uns in Hessen) auch völlig legal ist, einen laichreifen Fisch auch außerhalb der Schonzeit zurückzusetzen.

Vielleicht habe ich persönlich auch nur Glück, aber in den Gewässern in denen ich fische, darf ich auch wärend der Hechtschonzeit Spinnfischen, gibt auch keinen Grund das zu verbieten, denn es gibt ja auch noch Zander, Barsch, Forellen, Döbel, Rapfen und "haumichtot" wieviele Fische, die auf die Spinnangel zu fangen sind... Was mich bei Regelungen wie "Spinnfischen wärend der Hechtschonzeit verboten" immer wundert, ist die Tatsache, daß zeitgleich das Fliegenfischen aber erlaubt ist...

Aber zurück zu meinem eigentlichen "Problem"... WAS ZUM TEUFEL IST IM SALZWASSER ANDERS ALS IM SÜßWASSER??? Das ist mein "Grundtenor" Ich weiß ja, dass da wirtschaftliche Interessen auch im Spiel sind und auch der Landesanglerverband manchmal ein "Schnarchverband" ist, aber irgendwie geht es mir nicht in den Kopf rein, warum sich hier Angler mit Anglern "bekriegen" und sogar auf das Niveau von persönlichen Beleidigungen absinken, wobei auf der anderen Seite in geradezu missionarischer besessenheit ein leidenschaftlicher "Antilaichdorschapell" den nächsten jagt...

Jungs, EXTREM ist NIE gut!! Genausowenig wie es gut ist eine Sache übers Knie zu brechen, da kommt nur ******** bei raus (entschuldigt die derbe Wortwahl) Es ist VÖLLIG EGAL in welchem Lebensbereich man etwas verändern will, in den seltensten Fällen kommt bei einem "Schnellschuss" was gutes raus, in 99% geht dieser "Schnellschuss" nach hinten los!!

Das wollte ich jetzt nur nochmal loswerden, den ich finde nach wie vor, daß die Regelung, welche jetzt kommt, ein guter Anfang ist, wer alles auf einmal will, wird am Ende NICHTS haben, das ist ne alte Weisheit!

Denkt einfach mal drüber nach...


----------

